#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Мантры и поклоны.

## Dzen

Здравствуйте!

Если я правильно понимаю, то в каждой традиции есть свои мантры. Искал в инете мантры для традиции дзен, но найти не удалось. Может быть дадите пару ссылочек?

С поклонами тоже туго, зачем делаются знаю, а когда и как БМП ( Без Малейшего Понятия ). Помогите пожалуйста.

    Заранее благодарен!
----------------------------------------
 Просветления!!!

----------


## Ахимса

Ты неправильно понимаешь, как обычно.

"В каждой традиции есть свои мантры" - правильно так: в каждом уме есть свои традиции.
"С поклонами тоже туго, зачем делаются знаю" - а просветленный не знает.
"А когда и как без малейшего понятия" - малейшее понятие делает будду человеком.

---------------------------------
Просветление

----------


## Dzen

Странно, Ахимса. Задаю вам вопрос, а вместо ответа вы цепляетесь к словам. Если вы больше понимаете, я очень рад, могли бы поправить, пояснить. И что значит " как обычно"?

----------


## Ersh

Это Ахимса. Он известный мастер по словесной части.
В дзен мантр как таковых нет, рецитируются сутры, Прибежище.
Почитайте  :Smilie:  про поклоны и прочее здесь:
http://dalmasa.narod.ru/uchenie/uchenie.htm

----------


## Lara

Это Ерш - из традиции чань(религиозный фанатик)
Ерш,можно токо один вопросик:
  Объясни пожалуйста,как в твоем понимании соотносятся чань-традиция и живой Ерш?
... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Ersh

Ты о чем?

----------


## Lara

... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Dzen

Ersh, спасибо за ссылку!

----------


## Буль

_в каждой традиции есть свои мантры. Искал в инете мантры для традиции дзен, но найти не удалось_

Читайте "Кван Сэм Босаль"

_С поклонами тоже туго, зачем делаются знаю, а когда и как БМП_

Лучше всего перед дзадзэн. Не делайте прямо перед сном.

----------


## Караульный

Ты о чем?/////////

Оппа, Акелла то промахнулся...  :Smilie:  :Smilie: . Нету спонтанности %)

----------


## Lara

Как у тебя с этим?
... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Александра Кузменкова

Приветственно соединить ладони у сердца, в "намастэ",
произнести про себя на вдохе "лотос для тебя" и
на выдохе "Будда в тебе"
поклон головой, мягкая улыбка.

----------


## Straga

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Если я правильно понимаю, то в каждой традиции есть свои мантры. Искал в инете мантры для традиции дзен, но найти не удалось. Может быть дадите пару ссылочек?
> 
> С поклонами тоже туго, зачем делаются знаю, а когда и как БМП ( Без Малейшего Понятия ). Помогите пожалуйста.
> 
>     Заранее благодарен!
> ----------------------------------------
>  Просветления!!!



Твое желание исполняется  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  тут

*Все участники форума должны обращаться друг к другу на вы, за исключением случаев личного знакомства или обоюдной договоренности обращаться друг к другу на ты*.

----------


## Vadim

Нашел мантры с возможностью прослушать в RealAudio
Может для кого-то еще будет интересно.
http://russian.wildmind.org/meditati...t-mantras.html

----------


## Бо Мо

Вот мантра:

Дуракам закон не писан
Если писан, то не читан
Если читан, то не понят
Если понят, то не так

Два раза в день, после еды
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ersh

Уважаемый Бо Мо. Еще один пост в таком духе - бан.

----------


## Бо Мо

Я никого не хотел обидеть. Эта плохая мантра?

----------


## Ersh

> Я никого не хотел обидеть. Эта плохая мантра?


Это вообще не мантра, и мы с Вами это прекрасно понимаем, так ведь? Вам замечание за препирательство с администрацией.

----------


## Бо Мо

> Это вообще не мантра, и мы с Вами это прекрасно понимаем, так ведь? Вам замечание за препирательство с администрацией.


Что ж

----------


## Furabo

В работе *Мямото Сагена* нашел интресную мысль о том, что, в целом, благодаря *Алану Уотсу* и *Дайсецу Судзуки* у западного мира сложилось не  совсем верное представление о Дзэн: они продемонстрировали его абсолютно нерелигиозным - не касались вопросов связанных с организацией монашекой жизни и т.п. 

Поэтому, визиты первых европейцев и американцев в Японию, в монастыри оказались для тех настоящим культурным шоком. 
Буцуданы стояли на месте, сутры никто не сжигал, молитвы читались, поклоны делались.

Насколько я понимаю, это и сейчас является "маленькой проблеммой". Об этом: о поклонах, молитвах и чтении сутр) подробно рассказывает *Дайдо Лури*

----------


## Ersh

Это вообще не является проблемой для тех, кто с самого начала знакомился с дзеном из аутентичных источников.
К тому же Миямото Саген пишет, что Уоттс попытался исправить свою ошибку в последующих своих книгах.
К сожалению, проблемой являются люди, которые прочтя популяризаторские книги Уоттса или Д. Т. Судзуки не испытывают желания глубже изучать и практиковать Дзен, а с порога заявляют чуть ли не о своем просветлении.
Даже они не являются проблемой до тех пор, пока не появляются со своей назойливостью в додзе, или на серьезных форумах.

----------


## Furabo

> Это вообще не является проблемой для тех, кто с самого начала знакомился с дзеном из аутентичных источников.


Разумеется не всем так везёт на Пути просветления...

Но если можно уточните:
1) что значит "с самого начала"? когда и как это началось у вас? тогда будет понятнее
2) какие именно "аутентичные источники" вы подразумевали - это понадобится мне в дальнейшем, в процессе знакомства с Дзэн




> К тому же Миямото Саген пишет, что Уоттс попытался исправить свою ошибку в последующих своих книгах.


Верно, пишет. Но дело было сделано. 
Хотя, кто знает, времени прошло ещё не так много, последствия могут быть и положительными




> К сожалению, проблемой являются люди, которые прочтя популяризаторские книги Уоттса или Д. Т. Судзуки не испытывают желания глубже изучать и практиковать Дзен, а с порога заявляют чуть ли не о своем просветлении.


Наверное их вообще не стоит относить к людям - "редиски"  :Wink:  ...
Да, а потом не последует "нет человека нет проблеммы"?.

Хотя Буддизм учит не осуждать, и уж тем более не человека, а проблемму, но вам конечно видно лучше




> Даже они не являются проблемой до тех пор, пока не появляются со своей назойливостью в додзе, или на серьезных форумах.


Назойливость, это что-то о вредных насекомых, верно.

Даже Судзуки убегал из додзё, когда его кусали комары.

----------


## Ersh

Аутентичные источники - это живые Учителя. Никакого везения тут нет, нужно просто прилагать усилия в нужном направлении.

----------


## Straga

Однажды один человек шел по улице любовался видами, посмотрел в верх и подумал какая великолепная луна. И так стоял и любовался минут десять пока рядом не прошел подвыпивший мужчина и не спросил его 
-Что ты делаешь? 
-Я любуюсь луной! 
-Ты видишь луну? 
-Да вижу смотри сам? 
Мужик посмотрел. 
-Вот нех.....на....... луна 
Тут пьяненикий мужечек убежал кудато и вернулся с несколькими другими такимиже подвыпивщими. 
И все обратились тому кто смотрел на луну. 
-Покажи и нам луну. 
-Да вот она посмотрите в верх. 
Мужики посмотрели и застыли. Тут народ собрался. 
Все спрашивали "Что там", "Там луна" отвечали им другие. Тут появились репортеры, священослужители что хаяли тех что смотрят на луну. Тут подошел человек с листом бумаги и карандашем. И спрашивает. 
-ОООООО учитель скажи что нужно сделать чтоб увидеть луну. 
-Да вон она посмотри вверх. 
Человек с карандашем записывает "Чтобы увидеть луну надо посмотреть вверх". 
-Что еще нужно зделать учитель чтоб увидеть луну. Тут смотрящий разозлился от тупасти записывающего и врезал ему по лбу. У записывающего от удара голова по инерции задралась на мнгновение и свет пал ему в глаза. 
-Что это было учитель? 
-Это была луна. 
Тут записывающий с радостным криком убежал. 

Прошло 1000 лет. Один из священиков "Луновидцев" закрывая 10 том О человеке смотрящем на луну. 
Вздыхает как было хорошо 1000 лет назад, тогда был бог и он показывал луну, а сейчас бог на луне тешится тысячами девствениц и руководит нашими жалкими жизнями.... но дает дар видимости луны только безгреховным людям, коих не бывает. 

Это для читателей книг, легко манипулирущих словами из этих книг. Которые не хотят созерцать мир вокруг и лгут самиже себе.

----------


## Fat

> Это для читателей книг, легко манипулирущих словами из этих книг. Которые не хотят созерцать мир вокруг и лгут самиже себе.


Фокус в том, что "созерцающие мир вокруг" лгут себе не меньше  :Big Grin:    RTFM !

----------


## Straga

> Фокус в том, что "созерцающие мир вокруг" лгут себе не меньше    RTFM !


Фокус в том что созерцающих созерцание поправит. А тех что пытаются прожить не свою жизнь не поправит ничего

----------


## Fat

> Фокус в том что созерцающих созерцание поправит.


Можете объяснить как?




> А тех что пытаются прожить не свою жизнь не поправит ничего


Ну почему же ничего - например вовремя "попавшаяся в руки" книга, встреча с духовным учителем и т.д. а иногда сущей малости достаточно, чтобы поправить - примеров полно сплошь и рядом.

----------


## Straga

> Ну почему же ничего - например вовремя "попавшаяся в руки" книга, встреча с духовным учителем и т.д. а иногда сущей малости достаточно, чтобы поправить - примеров полно сплошь и рядом.


Это пример созерцания, вот как.

И если бы вы созерцали то поняли бы что ни чего так просто не бывает. Каждое действие резонирует.
Нельзя дотронуться лепестка розы не изменив траекторию кометы Галеи. Все взаимосвязано.

К томуже давайте прочтем внимательно.




> Это для читателей книг, легко манипулирущих словами из этих книг. Которые не хотят созерцать мир вокруг и лгут самиже себе.


Так вот фраза выделеная красным означает.
Что многие всетаки не видят смысла книги что прчитали. Это как ветхий завет читать как хронологию, а веды как сборник поговорок и тостов.

Все проблеы человечества от невнимательности. Что кстати созерцание тоже исправляет, когда входит в обиход как привычка.

----------


## Fat

> И если бы вы созерцали то поняли бы что ни чего так просто не бывает. Каждое действие резонирует.
> Нельзя дотронуться лепестка розы не изменив траекторию кометы Галеи. Все взаимосвязано.


Так вот мне как раз это и интересно, как, созерцая, вы убеждаетесь в том, что прикосновение к лепестку розы изменяет орбиту кометы? 

PS Кстати - комета, которую вы имели в виду названа в честь Эдмунда Галлея, который собственно её и "вычислил" поэтому правильно её название пишется "комета Галлея" - это к вопросу о внимательности  :Smilie:

----------


## Straga

> PS Кстати - комета, которую вы имели в виду названа в честь Эдмунда Галлея, который собственно её и "вычислил" поэтому правильно её название пишется "комета Галлея" - это к вопросу о внимательности


Не это свободомыслие, осознаная ошибка и уверенность в предсказуемости желания поправить. 
Вот так и происходит взаимодействие в этом мире. У когото есть свобода выбора, а ктото должен отреагировать.
Понимаю что в случай с кометой трудно поверить. Так устроен человек он верит в то что может представить. Если попробывать представить 4 милиарда людей стоящих перед тобой то представятся лица примерно 10 человек в первом ряду а остальное предстанет некой серой массой.

Однако вторая первая мировая началась с убиства румынского подданого, на которого обиделся один человек (а может просто не понял, мож просто с бадуна был ) которого подхватила толпа... Одна ненависть унесла милионы жизней, а современем первая переросла во вторую, а в России началась революция, царскую семью растреляли............
И после всего этого вы спрашиваете



> прикосновение к лепестку розы изменяет орбиту кометы?


Только ради того чтоб я вам сказал что ошибка в "комете Галея" была осознаная.

Созерцание помогает видеть мировзаимодействия.

----------


## Поляков

8Е - это Ктулху. Он проснется после изменения траектории кометы Галлея, которая изменится после прикосновения к лепестку розы. Серьезно, я сегодня созерцал мировзаимодействие.

----------


## Straga

Ты не поверишь *Поляков*  искал информацию про потоки Е1 вдруг увидел рожу осминожью, заинтересовался когого отношения к Е1 это рожа имеет Читаю эта рожа Ктулху и окошечко с флешом до пробуждения ктулху осталось 7 часов 38 минут 54 секунды...53...52 поржал.Инфы про Е1 не нашел. Пришло уведомление по почте что был ответ на будийском форуме открываю и ты тут про ктулху.
Че блин за прикол с этим ктулху   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Fat

2 Straga:

То есть внятно ответить на вопрос "как, созерцая, вы убеждаетесь в том, что прикосновение к лепестку розы изменяет орбиту кометы?"  Вы не можете, я правильно понял?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Срочно делайте поклоны, уважаемые!

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Лет 15 назад прошло сообщение об опытах физиков, которым вроде удалось доказать, что электрон столкнувшись с другим электроном запоминает это взаимодействие и впоследствии воздействие на второй электрон влияет на путь первого. 

К вопросу о том как созерцание ведет ищущего. Буддисты экспериментаторы и вы можете последовать их примеру. Задайте вектор мысли и удерживайте ее и вы увидите как к ней будут подтягиваться другие подобные мысли и события в вашей жизни. 

Конечно, сразу ваша мысль не сможет влиять на планеты и пр. даже более мелкие процессы. Не все так просто. Все же надо использовать адекватные методы, чтобы набрать соответствующую силу, но не использовать ее по пустякам.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Если я правильно понимаю, то в каждой традиции есть свои мантры. Искал в инете мантры для традиции дзен, но найти не удалось. Может быть дадите пару ссылочек?
> 
> С поклонами тоже туго, зачем делаются знаю, а когда и как БМП ( Без Малейшего Понятия ). Помогите пожалуйста.
> 
>     Заранее благодарен!
> ----------------------------------------
>  Просветления!!!


Бодхидхарма все же делал упор на понимание. Когда он пришел из Индии и увидел, как монахи дремлют за чтением буддийских книг, то предпочел вначале вернуть их в нормальную физич форму. Отсюда и прагматическая направленность каратешных наставлений Бодхидхармы. Естественно он не хотел, чтобы монахи также засыпали за чтением бесконечных мантр. Но вполне можно предположить, что исходя из универсальной мантры ом а хум он мог сочинить и свои мантры. В частности его последователи вполне могли сочинить коренную мантру своему учителю. Звучать она должна была примерно так: Ом А Хум Бодхидхарма (здесь возможно вставить его тайное имя, если оно у него было и известно читающему)  сарва сиддхи (вместо «сарва сиддхи» или  «все сиддхи» могли вставить «сарва джнана» и т.д.) Хум. Но все же это не очень в духе Бодхидхармы. Он всегда упирал на осознание того, что делаешь и если и давал какие-либо мантры, то предварительно убеждался, что ученик понимает смысл каждого слова в буддийском смысле. Когда читаешь его диалог с Хуйке, то убеждаешься, что он был прекрасно знаком с буддиской трипитакой и когда переводил его, то вставлял и санскритские термины в его диалог. Это помогало более адекватно перевести диалог, поскольку я пользовался английским американизированным текстом, переведенным с китайского, а в результате двойных переводов многое искажается, но если знать известные абхидхармисткие наборы, то текст проясняется. Правда, печатал не я, и потому кое-что выпало, и не очень удачно было переработано. 
А поклоны делать всем лень и не всегда от них бывает толк, если не соединять со всей остальной практикой. Попробуйте каждое действие делать как поклон. Это более адекватно современному человеку.

----------


## Straga

*Fat* помоему ответил в полне исчерпывающе, что еще Вам сказать? Порезав палец рана либо заживает, либо образовывается гангрена которая лишает пальца. 
Все стремится к гормонии и если чтото исчезает здесь то появляется там. Подобно тому как тыкнуть пальцем в надутый шарик выпячивается с другой стороны. И вся форма шарика меняется. Подобно тому что представив оранжевый цвет мимо проезжает парк из маршеруток. Подобно как липесток меняет траекторию кометы галеи. Так как небыло бы этой фразы еслиб мы не знали комету Галлеи. Подобно как электрохимическая реакция в мозгу рождает сейчас этот мир в моем мозгу.

----------


## Straga

p.s. Поздравляю всех с пробуждением кптуху  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Fat

> Бодхидхарма все же делал упор на понимание. Когда он пришел из Индии и увидел, как монахи дремлют за чтением буддийских книг, то предпочел вначале вернуть их в нормальную физич форму. Отсюда и прагматическая направленность каратешных наставлений Бодхидхармы. Естественно он не хотел, чтобы монахи также засыпали за чтением бесконечных мантр.


Извините, а "каратэшные" наставления давал тот Бодхидхарма, который 9 лет просидел глядя в стену и у которого отнялись ноги, или какой-то другой?

----------


## Kleon

> Извините, а "каратэшные" наставления давал тот Бодхидхарма, который 9 лет просидел глядя в стену и у которого отнялись ноги, или какой-то другой?


Можете считать что Кунг Фу, которое дал Бодхидхарма монахам это действие бодхисаттвы. Не правда ли отнявшиеся ноги просветлённого мастера ничто по сравнению с тысячами его последователей, которые успешно применяют его наущения на пути. 
Ноги, крылья.... главное ум! :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

От того что он просидел 9 лет у него не отнялась голова и он не утратил ясный ум в отличие от тех монахов которые засыпали не просидев и полдня за сутрами. Совсем другое управление энергетикой. Кстати, вы не договариваете, куда он ушел с отнявшимися ногами?

----------


## Мусуби

Скажите пожалуйста,а разве в дзен нужны мантры,ведь мантра это слова-слова это мышление,а мышление это то от чего  хотим уйти?

----------


## Ersh

Ну во-первых, мантры это не мышление, а сосредоточение. Попробуйте часок почитать мантру Ом Амога Вайрочана Махамудра Манипадма Джвала Правараттайя Хум в нужном темпе - посмотрю, где будет Ваше мышление.
Второе - кто сказал, что мы хотим уйти от мышления?

----------


## dongen

> Извините, а "каратэшные" наставления давал тот Бодхидхарма, который 9 лет просидел глядя в стену и у которого отнялись ноги, или какой-то другой?


что за хамство?
у Вас отнялся ум?

----------


## dongen

В дзен не уходят, в дзен приходят.

----------


## Мусуби

Я понимаю,что все здесь доки цепляться за слова,но я полагаю,что вы поняли,о чём я -быть без ума,а в матре мы его задействуем и сосредотачиваемся на нём,в дзадзен мы же не читаем мантру,а дзадзеном должно ведь стать каждое мгновение.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я понимаю,что все здесь доки цепляться за слова,но я полагаю,что вы поняли,о чём я -быть без ума,а в матре мы его задействуем и сосредотачиваемся на нём,в дзадзен мы же не читаем мантру,а дзадзеном должно ведь стать каждое мгновение.


Простите, не могли бы Вы ответить, получаете ли Вы наставления в практику от дзен-мастера или практикуете исходя из собственных соображений и знаний?

----------


## Мусуби

Мой дзен- мастер Кайсен-не даёт практику мантр,мы иногда их просто пели на церимониях,но мне бы хотелось услышать мнения разных школ на этот счёт?

----------


## Ersh

> Я понимаю,что все здесь доки цепляться за слова,но я полагаю,что вы поняли,о чём я -быть без ума,а в матре мы его задействуем и сосредотачиваемся на нём,в дзадзен мы же не читаем мантру,а дзадзеном должно ведь стать каждое мгновение.


Нет, мы не понимаем о чем Вы. *Мы* не задействуем ум и не сосредотачиваемся на нем, когда читаем мантры. *Мы* сосредотачиваемся на процессе чтения мантры, так же, как *мы* сосредотачиваемся на процессе дыхания, когда практикуем дзадзен.

----------


## Мусуби

Теперь понятно.Исползуете для улучшения сосредоточения.Хотя,на мой взгяд, трудно почувствовать внутреннюю тишину,когда в голове что-то повторяешь.

----------


## Kleon

> Скажите пожалуйста,а разве в дзен нужны мантры,ведь мантра это слова-слова это мышление,а мышление это то от чего  хотим уйти?


     Ты пытаешься одним ретритом понять то, что невозможно для некоторых и за десять лет а для кого то и всю жизнь. Будь скромен в своём понимании

----------


## Ersh

Сначала нужно развить сосредоточение. А тишина придет потом :Smilie:

----------


## Мусуби

> Ты пытаешься одним ретритом понять то, что невозможно для некоторых и за десять лет а для кого то и всю жизнь. Будь скромен в своём понимании


Хорошо,ваше высочество :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мой дзен- мастер Кайсен-не даёт практику мантр,мы иногда их просто пели на церимониях,но мне бы хотелось услышать мнения разных школ на этот счёт?


Мой дзен-мастер Ву Бонг тоже не давал мне технику мантр. У нас есть утренние и вечерние песнопения во время ретритов. Однако это не значит, что в школе Кван Ум не практикуют повторения мантр и дхарани.

Сеунг Сан сказал, что непрерывное в очень высоком темпе повторение мантры или дхарани - это как быстро вращающийся барабан стиральной машины, который вымывает из ума все привязчивые мысли.

----------


## Kleon

Вот вчера перечитывал старые сообщения на форуме, и вычитал, что сутры используются в дзен как настрой на практику. Это колективная медитация пения. можно предположить, что практика рецитации сутр и чтения мантр имеет много смысловых уровней. Например мантру можно воспринимать как концентрат сутры. Тоесть всё что было прочитанно и осмысленно в сутре, завершается мантрой. Тоесть мантра это памятование о словах или деяниях бодхисаттвы. Второй смысловой уровень встречается у тибетцев. Там каждый слог имеет значение. Я об этом ничего не знаю, поэтому это лучше к ним.

----------


## Мусуби

Я тоже практиковал повторения мантр,потом подумалось,что с дзен это как-то не вяжется,оказывается нет,полезно иногда поповтарять мантрочку.

----------


## Kleon

Ты давай Мусубыч бери отгул на работе, и поехали в Донецк пока не поздно. Там Ву Бонг сейчас. На субботу и воскресенье бери. Пусть тебя подменяют. Там ты и про коаны спросишь и про мантры, и про многое другое

----------


## Kleon

> Я тоже практиковал повторения мантр,потом подумалось,что с дзен это как-то не вяжется,оказывается нет,полезно иногда поповторять мантрочку.


Конечно полезно. На благо всех живых существ. Гате Гате Парагате Парасамгате Бодхи Сваха. Или ОМ МА НИ ПАД МЕ ХУМ

----------


## dongen

> Мой дзен- мастер Кайсен-не даёт практику мантр,мы иногда их просто пели на церимониях,но мне бы хотелось услышать мнения разных школ на этот счёт?


нет такого мастера "Мой". Есть Учитель (Мастер), у которго учимся.
На ретритах и давали - раз просто пели. Это и есть инициация. Почему у Кайсена не спросили? он добрый, ответил бы  :Wink:

----------


## Юнонг

> Ты давай Мусубыч бери отгул на работе, и поехали в Донецк пока не поздно. Там Ву Бонг сейчас. На субботу и воскресенье бери. Пусть тебя подменяют. Там ты и про коаны спросишь и про мантры, и про многое другое


Вы не представляете, насколько Вы правы, уважаемый.
Если чешется спина, то почесать ее можно именно в Донецке.
И узнать там про всякие коаны, и многое другое.
Время, ведь, еще не пришло.
Да, хоть, в Китай...

----------


## dongen

> Вы не представляете, насколько Вы правы, уважаемый.
> Если чешется спина, то почесать ее можно именно в Донецке.
> И узнать там про всякие коаны, и многое другое.
> Время, ведь, еще не пришло.
> Да, хоть, в Китай...


про "чесание" не оскорбительно ли, сударыня?
коаны - они не всякие, а конкретные. Приезжайте и Вы в Донецк - КОНКРЕТНО объясним.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Китайский язык труден что ни говори  :Cry: 
Определять время за других???? более чем странно.
Смотрим в СВОЙ УМ.  :Wink:

----------


## Дохо

А как же рецитация Кван-Се Ым Босаль? В Кидо Кван-Ум есть такие практики - как-никак Чогёчжон все же :Smilie:

----------


## Владов

Пожалуйста, расскажите, где и когда в Донецке будет Ву Бонг? Спасибо

----------


## dongen

Ву Бонг Сон Саним уже в Донецке. общается с практиками. В ином разделе дано время проведения ретрита и контакты.
Намо Аволокитешвара!

----------


## Юнонг

> про "чесание" не оскорбительно ли, сударыня?
> коаны - они не всякие, а конкретные. Приезжайте и Вы в Донецк - КОНКРЕТНО объясним. 
> Китайский язык труден что ни говори 
> Определять время за других???? более чем странно.
> Смотрим в СВОЙ УМ.


Оскорбительно, но это не оскорбление. И Донецк тут ни причем.
Просто, если хочешь есть, сядь и поешь. Еда в другом месте такая же.
Или разная?.
Что касается времени, то нужно ли ждать, когда оно наступит?

----------


## Юнонг

> Смотрим в СВОЙ УМ.


Да, это особенно понравилось...
Разговаривать - это заглядывать в другие умы?

----------


## dongen

:Wink:  можно заглядывать, можно прямо и спокойно смотреть. Кроме этого, ещё и искренне телепортировать  :Smilie:

----------


## Юнонг

> можно заглядывать, можно прямо и спокойно смотреть. Кроме этого, ещё и искренне телепортировать


Лепота! 
(это когда слепило из того что было :Smilie: )

----------


## dongen

главное - не слова, а тренировка, практика.  :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

пойду тренироваться

----------


## Поляков

> пойду тренироваться


Как успехи? Увеличился духовный трицепс?

----------


## Николай Г.

Духовная груша для отработки сострадания - верная тактика!
 :Wink:

----------


## dongen

> Как успехи? Увеличился духовный трицепс?


успехи превосходные и неописуемые.
а вы, сударь, бодибилдингом видать не занимались. Отдельно трицепс не накачивают - если по практике и науке  :Wink:

----------


## Поляков

:Big Grin:

----------


## Ноки

> главное - не слова, а тренировка, практика.


Слишком много слов для превосходных и неописуемых успехов. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dongen

> Слишком много слов для превосходных и неописуемых успехов.


"подойди ко мне ближе , Слонёнок. я скажу тебе, что ест на завтрак крокодил."  :Cool: 

КТО это определил "много слов"?? что значит "много"? для кого много? для Вас ли слова?  :Wink: 

а судьи кто??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ноки

Слишком много вопросов для того чтобы увидеть Слонёнка! У крокодила зубы тупы от практики.  :Smilie:  Помните как в Вие: "ПОднимите мне веки"!

----------


## dongen

> Слишком много вопросов для того чтобы увидеть Слонёнка! У крокодила зубы тупы от практики.  Помните как в Вие: "ПОднимите мне веки"!


если для Вас много, то это ВАША слабость. НЕ ДЕРЖИТЕ потока вовсе.
Помагают в таких случаях поклоны или статические упражнения. А оно Вам надо? упражнения эти?  :Wink:

----------


## Ноки

Лучше уж быть слабым, чем сильным как Вы! Что мне держание потока и упражнения, когда в вечном поклоне всю жизнь!  Уж слишком мал я для ДЕРЖАНИЯ потока.

----------


## dongen

Бодхисаттва должен быть сильным. Дзен - это бодхисаттваяна.
Вечный поклон - это уродство, незнание упай, да и слишком "патетично" как для практики дзен.
Слабый - сильный - это противоположности, Истинна в срединности Пути, проходит через недвойственность, а не "оценочное-категорийное" мышление типа "лучше", "мне" и т.д. Прежде, чем вступать в дискуссию, может наработать фундамент практики для начала?
Смотрите, если поклон - выражение почтительности (а Вы в "вечном" поклоне), то почему Вы не ответили ни на один вопрос? 
Дзен-вопрос (как и ответ) - выражение не только почтения, но и силы бодхичитты. Помним об этом.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ноки

На вопросы Вам ответил (нетрадиционно), ответа Вы не увидели. Фундамент практики наработан, привязанность к традиции не даёт потоку идущему через Вас увидеть и это. Противоположности показал для того что бы увидеть ухватитесь ли Вы за это. Сказав о вечном поклоне имел ввиду строение моей индивидуальности, явленное благодаря фундаменту практики. 
Форма ответа не говорит ещё что дзен-ответ отсутствует.

----------


## dongen

форма как раз и говорит. традиционное заблуждение "дзенствующих" - пренебрежение формой.
Допустим, Вы абсолютно правы. И что из этого?

----------


## dongen

По тому, как человек держит руки в дзадзен, дзен-мастер Сунг Сан мог сказать о духовном уровне человека.  :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

> На вопросы Вам ответил (нетрадиционно), ответа Вы не увидели. Фундамент практики наработан, привязанность к традиции не даёт потоку идущему через Вас увидеть и это. Противоположности показал для того что бы увидеть ухватитесь ли Вы за это. Сказав о вечном поклоне имел ввиду строение моей индивидуальности, явленное благодаря фундаменту практики. 
> Форма ответа не говорит ещё что дзен-ответ отсутствует.


явно заметен "лёгкий стёб" и надменность. 
Каждая песчинка достойна уважения, а в одном мгновении - три тысячи ... - помним об этом. Можно думать, что база наработана, но лучше получить подтверждение  :Smilie: 
Нет никакой индивилуальности - это ОСОВА БУДДИЗМА! Учение об анатма и причинно-следственном возникновении. Первый принцип учения Будды - учение Шуньяты. А Вы говорите о базе! Да хоть сто лет сиди в медитации, это ещё не фундамент.
Намо Будда!

----------


## dongen

Высшая мантра - это мантра вне слов и звуков. Высший поклон - это Почтение к песчинке и мгновению без "я" (анатма).

----------


## Kleon

Хе :Smilie:  я кстати четки без звука перебираю, вместе со всем происходящим :Smilie:

----------


## Ноки

> явно заметен "лёгкий стёб" и надменность. 
> Каждая песчинка достойна уважения, а в одном мгновении - три тысячи ... - помним об этом. Можно думать, что база наработана, но лучше получить подтверждение 
> Нет никакой индивилуальности - это ОСОВА БУДДИЗМА! Учение об анатма и причинно-следственном возникновении. Первый принцип учения Будды - учение Шуньяты. А Вы говорите о базе! Да хоть сто лет сиди в медитации, это ещё не фундамент.
> Намо Будда!


Твой встречный это ты! Помним об этом! Если Вам близок путь Бодхисаттвы! Вы говорите нет никакой индивидуальности, это звучит чрезмерно традиционно из Ваших уст. А где же Вы?  Нет необходимости вообще сидеть в медитации если Вы медитация. Намо Майтрейя!

----------


## Ноки

> форма как раз и говорит. традиционное заблуждение "дзенствующих" - пренебрежение формой.
> Допустим, Вы абсолютно правы. И что из этого?


Где Вы увидели пренебрежение?
Я могу сколько угодно уготовить Вам липких тазов что бы Вы увидели что Вы абсолютно правы!  :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

Допустим, Вы абсолютно правы. И что из этого?
повтор. Вы пренебрегли ответом снова. Прошу ответить, если сможете.  :Wink:

----------


## dongen

Будда Шакьямуни РЕГУЛЯРНО сидел в дхьяне, уже будучи Буддой  :Smilie:

----------


## Ноки

> Допустим, Вы абсолютно правы. И что из этого?
> повтор. Вы пренебрегли ответом снова. Прошу ответить, если сможете.


Я не Будда! Пренебрежения предыдущим ответом не было, есть Ваша форма традиции, которая не даёт Вам увидеть (всё же скажу это слово) действительность в Ваших обстоятельствах!  Приходится то же повторяться.  :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

Вы НЕ КОМПЕТЕНТНЫ (повторяюсь ещё раз прямым текстом) и НЕ УПОЛНОМОЧЕНЫ давать свидетельство и заключение о том, что видят другие практики, о формах, о традициях (с которыми Вы даже не знакомы  :Smilie:  ) и так далее. Но с УПОРСТВОМ и УПРЯМСТВОМ (достойным восхищения  :Wink:  ) Вы делаете это.  ЗАЧЕМ???!

108 поклонов покаяния.

----------


## Ноки

Мою КОМПЕТЕНЦИЮ поверяет и УПОЛНОМАЧИВАЕТ Жизнь! Зачем делаю это? Я не препятствую ТОМУ что проходит через меня, в частности в отношении Вас. Смотрю на Вас и без всякого мнения выдаю то что вижу. Это уже Ваше намерение прислушатся или проигнорировать. Вы правильно заметили в конце - это покаяние и мои поклоны Вам. И Вы знаете КОМУ в Вашем лице! 
Много пришлось пройти практик и традиций что бы не ошибаться в свидетельствах и  заключениях.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дохо

*Ноки и dongen'у*
Всегда прикольно наблюдать, когда будды ругаются! :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

> *Ноки и dongen'у*
> Всегда прикольно наблюдать, когда будды ругаются!


а я здесь не ругаюсь вовсе.  :Big Grin:

----------


## dongen

> Мою КОМПЕТЕНЦИЮ поверяет и УПОЛНОМАЧИВАЕТ Жизнь! Зачем делаю это? Я не препятствую ТОМУ что проходит через меня, в частности в отношении Вас. Смотрю на Вас и без всякого мнения выдаю то что вижу. Это уже Ваше намерение прислушатся или проигнорировать. Вы правильно заметили в конце - это покаяние и мои поклоны Вам. И Вы знаете КОМУ в Вашем лице! 
> Много пришлось пройти практик и традиций что бы не ошибаться в свидетельствах и  заключениях.


ещё раз о такте или тактичности, что и является одним из проявлений сострадания: кому интересно Ваше видение? мнение? и т.д. - особенно здесь? в этой теме? ЗАЧЕМ напоказ выставлять свои "мнения", "переживания" и т.д.
Кроме бахвальства по "многим традициям" и "тому, что проходит" (что уже дуально само по себе) ничего толкового для меня Вы не сказали. ЗАЧЕМ вообще выступили по блогу?? пишите в личку - может и прочту, и приму к сведению.

----------


## Ноки

Интересно единицам! Тем единицам кто не зашёл так далеко как Вы! И это уже много! Человеческий фактор важнее сухой практики! Поражаюсь как Вы вскрываете откровенно здесь то что было скрыто внутри Вас, затем и выступил по блогу так как это очень малозаметные здесь вещи. В личке в Вашем случае это было малоэффективно как увидел сейчас.  Наша ситуация и  есть само сострадание!

----------


## Ноки

> а я здесь не ругаюсь вовсе.


Да, дружеские похлопывания по плечу.  :Wink:

----------


## Б.К.

Всем здравия!

Читал, что в Дзен якобы нет статуй Будд и Боддхисаттв, что не читают сутр, мантр, не делают простираний. Якобы в Дзен все рассматривается всегда с точки зрения Дхармакайи, поэтому вешняя обрядность сильно упразднена. Так ли это?
Меня, например, несколько коробит от веры в великий эффект бездумного (подчеркну, бездумного) вращения колес с Мани, а также прикосновений к всяким мощам, хранения всяких тряпочек, "освобождение через смотрение" - увидел танку и вот тебе Нирвана и т.п.... Непонятно, как все это действует. Кажется, это наслоения из до-буддийских верований тибетцев и др народов. В случае с тибетской традицией, ритуальность занимает там большое место. Хорошо, если ты монах и времени у тебя много... Видится, что практика, сведенная к сути более адекватна для своременных людей Запада. 
Что думаете по этому поводу?

----------


## Laodi

Гелугпа, вот поэтому на Западе сплошные дзен буддисты, куда ни ткнешь: уж если не эзотерик, то точно дзен буддист :Smilie:  Это я так шучу.
Просто многих рациональных людей Запада малая  обрядность и видимая простота привлекает, но это иллюзия... во многом дзен еще более иррационален, чем другие направления буддизма. Я знаю, что профессионалы вам логично объяснят, как с помощью созерцания танки достичь просветления, символику знаков и т.п. А вот попробуйте достичь просветления без строгих ориентиров :Smilie:  у каждого свой путь, главное не зариться на видимую простоту :Wink: 
Кстати, про обрядность... Вот сегодня была в храме дзен. И сутры читали, и простирания делали :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Читал, что в Дзен якобы нет статуй Будд и Боддхисаттв, что не читают сутр, мантр, не делают простираний. Якобы в Дзен все рассматривается всегда с точки зрения Дхармакайи, поэтому вешняя обрядность сильно упразднена. Так ли это?


Вы не поверите, но в дзен читают сутры, повторяют мантры и делают много-много простираний. А внешняя обрядность доведена до максимума, без шуток. Статуй - куча. Дорогих с позолотой.




> Видится, что практика, сведенная к сути более адекватна для своременных людей Запада.


Что такое суть, к которой можно свести практику?

----------


## Ноки

Да всё верно Поляков. Я только что с ретрита Кван ум. Мышцы ног аж гудят. Всё по максимуму начиная с пяти часов утра пение мантр медитации весь день 2х30; 3х30; 4х30;3х30 минут с промежутками десятиминутного хождения приём пищи то же медитация работы по хозяйству то же медитация. И самое главное интервью с мастером дзен. И это один день а дней таких семь.

----------


## Dondhup

> Гелугпа, вот поэтому на Западе сплошные дзен буддисты, куда ни ткнешь: уж если не эзотерик, то точно дзен буддист Это я так шучу.
> Просто многих рациональных людей Запада малая  обрядность и видимая простота привлекает, но это иллюзия... во многом дзен еще более иррационален, чем другие направления буддизма. Я знаю, что профессионалы вам логично объяснят, как с помощью созерцания танки достичь просветления, символику знаков и т.п. А вот попробуйте достичь просветления без строгих ориентиров у каждого свой путь, главное не зариться на видимую простоту
> Кстати, про обрядность... Вот сегодня была в храме дзен. И сутры читали, и простирания делали


В Гелугпа танки не созерцают  :Smilie: 
Созерцают Будд, используя свой ум, а не зрительную воспринимающую способность  :Smilie: 
Использовать в качестве объекта созерцания свой ум, а не образ Будды созданный умом труднее.
Все зависит от уровня реализации.

----------


## Ersh

> Да всё верно Поляков. Я только что с ретрита Кван ум. Мышцы ног аж гудят. Всё по максимуму начиная с пяти часов утра пение мантр медитации весь день 2х30; 3х30; 4х30;3х30 минут с промежутками десятиминутного хождения приём пищи то же медитация работы по хозяйству то же медитация. И самое главное интервью с мастером дзен. И это один день а дней таких семь.


Ну и как Вам вкус Дзен? :Big Grin:

----------


## Ноки

> Ну и как Вам вкус Дзен?


 На интервью с мастером вопросов у меня не было
На три вопроса мастера, чуть по ерепенившись был ответ: Не знаю. Это и и стало моим коаном. " Что я есть? Не знаю!" Вот и работаю с этим. Мастер сказал что ещё не много осталось.
Приятно мышцы болят и говорят: Не знаю!  :Smilie: 
Да, 108 поклонов это потрясающе! Через физику и потрясает, до сострадания потрясает!  :Smilie:  Как сказал мой друг: упрямые и упорные - самые счастливые, на их пути чаще других расцветают цветы волшебной страны.

----------


## Laodi

> В Гелугпа танки не созерцают 
> Созерцают Будд, используя свой ум, а не зрительную воспринимающую способность 
> Использовать в качестве объекта созерцания свой ум, а не образ Будды созданный умом труднее.
> Все зависит от уровня реализации.


спасибо за информацию :Smilie:  согласна.

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Уважаемый Dzen,

Мой учитель Вон Мен Сыним учил нас мантре СОК-КА -МО-НИ-БУЛЬ (Будда Шакямуни). Очень хорошая мантра. Это та же медитация. Во время чтения мантры учимся осознавать тело, наблюдать за звуком и еще это учимся почтению Будды.  Очень полезно.

Мы все немного разные и каждому из нас нужны разные практики. Поэтому смело пробуйте. Смело ошибайтесь. Без ошибок не бывает.

Но все же самое, на мой взгляд самое главное для вас найти хорошего учителя (хороших учителей ). Он  даст  практику, которая будет близка вашему сердцу. И не будет сомнений. Главное искренне пожелать этого. Это правда работает. 

Одна из  особенностей хорошего учителя: он никогда себя не рекламирует и не навязывает свое мнение и не осуждает других учителей. Его не волнует слава. Его не волнует сколько у него учеников.  У него всегда они будут. 

Я буду искренне рада, если мое сообщение немножечко поможет Вам.

----------


## dongen

> Уважаемый Dzen,
> 
> Мой учитель Вон Мен Сыним учил нас мантре СОК-КА -МО-НИ-БУЛЬ (Будда Шакямуни). Очень хорошая мантра. Это та же медитация. Во время чтения мантры учимся осознавать тело, наблюдать за звуком и еще это учимся почтению Будды.  Очень полезно.
> 
> Мы все немного разные и каждому из нас нужны разные практики. Поэтому смело пробуйте. Смело ошибайтесь. Без ошибок не бывает.
> 
> Но все же самое, на мой взгляд самое главное для вас найти хорошего учителя (хороших учителей ). Он  даст  практику, которая будет близка вашему сердцу. И не будет сомнений. Главное искренне пожелать этого. Это правда работает. 
> 
> Одна из  особенностей хорошего учителя: он никогда себя не рекламирует и не навязывает свое мнение и не осуждает других учителей. Его не волнует слава. Его не волнует сколько у него учеников.  У него всегда они будут. 
> ...


бывает и без ошибок......  :Big Grin: 
Нужна не практика близкая к сердцу, а практика ведущая к результату - это бывает и совпадает, но бывает и нет.
Почему Вы, уважаемая Лена, решили, что Учителя не волнует сколько учеников??? ДА КАЖДОЕ ЖИВОЕ СУЩЕСТВО - больше чем на вес золота - бесценно!! Волнует каждое живое существо!! погони за колличеством без качества - нет, енто точно.
Помнится, Ван Мён сыним приезжал в Донецк буквально ради дара Дхармы одному человеку, потом появились и другие.
Намо Будда!

----------


## Ersh

Вам не кажется, друзья мои, что вы говорите об одном и том же?

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Без ошибок не бывает. Если  вы считаете, что за то время что Вы практиковали у Вас не было ошибок, значит Вы делаете что-то не так, что-то не понимаете.
Советую почитать Аджан Сумедхо.

Вон Мен Сыним приехал в Донецк, потому что его туда пригласили. Он себя не рекламировал. И когда он увидел людей, которые искренне интересуются Дхармой, дал свое учение на ретрите в Святогорске. Это был первый Дзен ретрит  можно сказать в бывшем СССР !!! Люди которым посчастливилось участвовать на этом ретрите были там не случайно. Я уверенна, что всем участником очень повезло. 
Потом Вон Мен Сыним  приложил все усилия, чтобы у людей была возможность практиковать. И сейчас существует два центра , один из них в Донецке, другой наш в Москве - Дальма -са. Низкий моему Учителю за все что он сделал. Он был очень добрый и мудрый. Никогда не говорил о других плохо и никогда никого не  зазывал к себе.

----------


## Дохо

> ...Помнится, Ван Мён сыним приезжал в Донецк буквально ради дара Дхармы одному человеку, потом появились и другие.


Помнится, в Святогорске в 1992г. было что-то около 50 человек на ретрите - целая турбаза была задействована для этого :Smilie:

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Я об этом и говорю, что этим пятидесяти очень повезло. Это было первое соприкосновение с Буддизмом.
Кто-то из участников поменял  буддийскую традицию , кто-то стал христианином... етс. Но у каждого в сердце остался этот ретрит и благодарность Учителю.

----------


## Fat

> ... Видится, что практика, сведенная к сути более адекватна для своременных людей Запада. 
> Что думаете по этому поводу?


А эти "современные люди Запада" - они что носители истины в последней инстанции?  Может по другому на вещи стоит посмотреть, это не практика не адекватна для современных людей Запада, это современные люди Запада не всегда адекватны для практики...

----------


## dongen

> Без ошибок не бывает. Если  вы считаете, что за то время что Вы практиковали у Вас не было ошибок, значит Вы делаете что-то не так, что-то не понимаете.
> Советую почитать Аджан Сумедхо.
> 
> Вон Мен Сыним приехал в Донецк, потому что его туда пригласили. Он себя не рекламировал. И когда он увидел людей, которые искренне интересуются Дхармой, дал свое учение на ретрите в Святогорске. Это был первый Дзен ретрит  можно сказать в бывшем СССР !!! Люди которым посчастливилось участвовать на этом ретрите были там не случайно. Я уверенна, что всем участником очень повезло. 
> Потом Вон Мен Сыним  приложил все усилия, чтобы у людей была возможность практиковать. И сейчас существует два центра , один из них в Донецке, другой наш в Москве - Дальма -са. Низкий моему Учителю за все что он сделал. Он был очень добрый и мудрый. Никогда не говорил о других плохо и никогда никого не  зазывал к себе.


ошибок не бывает, бывают уроки  :Smilie: 
Всё в мире НЕ СЛУЧАЙНО. Тем более для тех, кому "повезло".  Любовь к Учителю - здорово, но ожет не стоит повторять "ошибок" Ананды? точнее ВЫНЕСТИ УРОК ?  :Big Grin: 
Ван Мён сыним - не был, он ЕСТЬ.  :Kiss:

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Уважаемый Донген,

Объясните мне пожалуйста вот эту фразу " Любовь к Учителю - здорово, но ожет не стоит повторять "ошибок" Ананды?"  ?????????????????

и еще одну  фразу " точнее ВЫНЕСТИ УРОК ?" ????????????????????


И процитируйте меня пожалуйста где я пишу "Вон Мён Сыним -  был" ( простите, Вон Мен - а не Ван Мен)


Спасибо

----------


## dongen

> Уважаемый Донген,
> 
> Объясните мне пожалуйста вот эту фразу " Любовь к Учителю - здорово, но ожет не стоит повторять "ошибок" Ананды?"  ?????????????????
> 
> и еще одну  фразу " точнее ВЫНЕСТИ УРОК ?" ????????????????????
> 
> 
> И процитируйте меня пожалуйста где я пишу "Вон Мён Сыним -  был" ( простите, Вон Мен - а не Ван Мен)
> 
> ...


"Он был очень добрый и мудрый. Никогда не говорил о других плохо и никогда никого не зазывал к себе."
Ну, с Анандой - это общеизвестная история, во многих книгах написано, мне даже неловко как то расказывать. Вкратце, Будда Шакьямуни сказал Ананде, что из-за того, что он так сильно Любит и Почитает Будду как Учителя, он до сих пор не достиг просветления, хотя постоянно был практически рядом, а другие ученики - уже просветлели. Три дня  после этого Ананда предавался созерцанию. У него на третий день получилось.  :Big Grin: 
Хорошо, пусть будет Вон Мён сыним. Встречал просто разное написание, а с корейского - переводить не могу  :Smilie:  Ясны Свет и в сансаре Ясный Свет.  :Big Grin: 
Уроки ВЫНОСИТЕ сами. Зачем Вам подсказки?
Из 50 человек на Первом в СССР ретрите - немногие в Дхарме то остались  :Smilie:  - так, чтоб реально. Замечательно, что Вы практикуете.
А вот сколько практиков в Донецке, общин и т.д. - лучше не высказываться. как по мне, если нет полноценной информации. Порой один реальный практик дзен лучше кучи общин.
ПС: надеюсь у Вас всё хорошо в сангхе?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Да я в общем не только Вон Мен Сынима уважаю и ценю. Мне повезло встретить хороших учителей разных традиций и стран. И я к ним не привязываюсь, учусь.
И вот где вы в моих ответах увидели привязанность?

Я говорила о том, что рекламировать Учителю себя не нужно. О нем пространство позаботиться :Smilie: 

Аджан Титамеда мне например, говорила что, в их традиции Учитель не должен первый говорить о Дарме, только когда его спросят. Вообще хорошие монахи отличаются скромностью :Wink:  :Wink: 

И вот еще простите за назойливость я не понимаю вашу цитату "Уроки ВЫНОСИТЕ сами" Ну объясните, прошу  

А в Дальма-се у нас все хорошо. Практикуем понемногу. Нам повезло. В нашей сангхе есть бывший монах Хе Гак Сыним , т.е Макс. Он пробыл в Корее более 3-х лет. Учит новичков как правильно себя вести,как к Храму относиться,  как правильно сидеть в медитации, правда в Дальма-се не принято давать Дхарматоки,  и не важно сколько лет ты практикуешь. Но если есть вопросы, то есть и ответы :Embarrassment:  


А ты лучше у участников БФ спроси, как у нас, в Дальма-се ???

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

[QUOTE=dongen;216797]"Он был очень добрый и мудрый. Никогда не говорил о других плохо и никогда никого не зазывал к себе."

А это правило русской грамматики, когда человек ушел из ЭТОЙ жизни.

----------


## dongen

очень хорошо, раз только правило русской грамматики. Очень хорошо. Просто как солнце в небе.
Каждый миг - урок - как для практика  :Smilie: 
Вот интересно, Аджан Титамеда  одевается как обычные мирские люди или он всё же похож на монаха? 
вряд ли стоит расписываться за всех Учителей, тем более, что ситуации бывают разные, страны разные, люди разные. Будда Шакьямуни бывало и сам ходил за ученичками  :Smilie: 
А о дхарме можно и молча проповедовать, можно и делами, не говоря ни слова о буддизме  :Smilie:  .... хотя, ситуации бывают разные  :Wink:

----------


## Kleon

А кто сейчас из Чогё курирует Россию? Кто сейчас патриарх?

----------


## Ersh

Патриаршество в Чань отменено еще Шестым Патриархом Хуэйнэном.

----------


## Ersh

Насколько я знаю, главой организации Лотосовый Светильник (Lotus Lantern), которая курирует все мирские общины ордена Чоге, является Преподобный Вон Ю сыним. По СНГ русскоязычные общины курирует Иль Чо Сыним.

----------


## Aiker

Какие мантры читают дзен-буддисты? Я лично знаю только три мантры -
Ом мани падме хум,
Ом гатэ гатэ парагатэ парасамгатэ бодхи сваха,
Наму амида бутсу,
...............
Это конечно буддистские мантры, а читают ли вообше мантры 
дзен-буддисты?  Если да, то дайте пожалуйста текст и перевод (желательно), или ссылки, где это можно найти.

----------


## Ersh

http://www.dragonflower.org/down_index.html

----------


## Юань Дин

> http://www.dragonflower.org/down_index.html


Добрый день. Вот, зашел в Инет сегодня, на БФ. А здесь такая интересная ссылка.
А есть подобная информация на русском языке?
С уважением.
Д.Б.

----------


## Ersh

http://www.dalma.ru/practice/index.html

----------


## Юань Дин

> http://www.dalma.ru/practice/index.html


Спасибо большое.   :Embarrassment:  Сейчас прочту.

... Ух ты! Там еще есть аудио-файлы с музыкой и церемониями! Сейчас будем заливать в комп.

А в сото есть чтение мантр? На сайте мастера Кайсена вроде видел фотографии, где практикующие читают текст.

Я думал, что ритуалы развиты только в тибетском буддизме. А здесь, оказывается, тоже мантры есть.
А разве в дзэн могут быть ритуалы?
А семичленная молитва, ежедневные подношения на алтарь есть? А вообще, есть алтарь? А Поле Заслуг визуализируют?
Гуру-йога есть? А как почитается в дзэн мастер, как в тибетском буддизме или как в Тхераваде?

И вообще, кому дзэнцы молятся для укрепления сил?

С уважением.
Д.Б.

----------


## Kleon

Всё что вы перечислили в дзен тоже есть.

----------


## Поляков

> А разве в дзэн могут быть ритуалы?


Да.



> А семичленная молитва, ежедневные подношения на алтарь есть?


Есть поклонение Трем Драгоценностям. 




> А вообще, есть алтарь?


 




> А Поле Заслуг визуализируют? Гуру-йога есть?


Нет.



> А как почитается в дзэн мастер, как в тибетском буддизме или как в Тхераваде?


Как в Тхераваде.



> И вообще, кому дзэнцы молятся для укрепления сил?


Это для улучшения потенции что ли?

----------


## Kleon

Гуру йога это из серии синхронной практики на расстоянии.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Всё что вы перечислили в дзен тоже есть.

Ясно. Спасибо. Но, должно быть все-таки ритуалов много меньше, чем в тибетской традиции. Хотя, не знаю, надо изучить.

> Как в Тхераваде.
Спасибо за ответ.

Ритуалы есть, да еще без опоры на авторитета О!

----------


## Тацумоку

> *Да еще без опоры на авторитеты!* О!


Попробуйте это озвучить в японском дзэнском монастыре, где жизнь представляет из себя что-то среднее между казармой и тюрьмой.  )))))) Имею небольшой личный опыт.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Попробуйте это озвучить в японском дзэнском монастыре, где жизнь представляет из себя что-то среднее между казармой и тюрьмой.  )))))) Имею небольшой личный опыт.


А можно поподробнее. Очень интересно.

----------


## Тацумоку

> А можно поподробнее. Очень интересно.


Можно. Только вряд ли смогу рассказать что-то новое или интересное. Уже всё неоднократно описано в книгах. Можно посмотреть-почитать также http://antaiji.dogen-zen.de/rus/index.shtml Если прочитать всё внимательно, вдумчиво и без восторженного идеализма, добавить близкую к палочной дисциплину и беспрекословное подчинение ( я был в другом монастыре в районе Коя-сан под Нара, где не было иностранцев в принципе, так что всё было ещё жёстче ), а так же настрой "делай или сдохни", то получите вполне близкую к истине картину. Вовсе не хочу Вас пугать или создавать у Вас мрачно-превратного отношения к дзэн. Просто для японцев это, во-первых, привычно ( впрочем, поскольку я некоторым образом связан с японскими БИ, для меня тоже ))) ), во-вторых, служит своего рода "школой жизни и выживания", наподобие нашей службы Родине. ))) 
А дзэна там, конечно, хоть отбавляй, но до него ещё надо продраться скозь эти тяготы, для чего необходима достаточно серьёзная практика дома в комфортных условиях, а также не повредит хлебнуть лиха в какой-нибудь секции японского рукоприкладства типа Кёкусин, хотя это и необязательно.
Но, по большому счёту, вполне достаточно найти грамотных людей у Вас в городе ( ну, хотя бы чтобы с головой у них был порядок, без игр в Мастеров дзэн/чань, в экзотику, в "тайны Востока" и прочей лабуды ), побывать на ритрите и т.д., а затем потихоньку-помаленьку, никуда не поспешая практиковать. Опять же форум Вам в помощь. )))
А светлую мечту о родине дзэн держать в качестве дополнительного стимула для моментов, когда всё это уже надоест, наскучит до тошноты и, вообще, достанет хуже горькой редьки. )))
Успехов и берегите себя. Вы же не хотите стать безумным Мастером Дзэн? )))

----------


## Kleon

На тему дзен в японии хорошая книга пустое зеркало

----------


## Дохо

*to Aiker*
Вон Мён Сыним для практики поклонов (108, 1000 и 3000) давал мантру "Ом абира хум кам субаха" (это корейское произношение, немного искажает санскритскую фонетику). 
Хотя под моктак можно читать эту мантру и просто так.
Нынешнюю мантру "Ом амога баирочана ..." ввел в практику Вон Ё Сыним. Пратика этой мантры кратко описана на сайте "Дальмасы". Только опять же, корейское произношение этой мантры несколько отличается от санскритсткого оригинала - а на сайте приведен как раз санскритский текст. Поэтому лучше всего Вам обратиться за практикой к кому-либо из последователей Чогё напрямую.
Также в традиции Кван Ум есть довольно много мантр - но заочно практиковать их я бы Вам все же не советовал: лучше обратиться за наставлениями в Кван Ум, благо их общины в России не редкость.
Вообще же в корейском Сон (дзэн) практика рецитации мантр и поклонов называется Кидо и является одним из основных видов практики наравне с медитацией.
*Денису Борисовичу*
Самое большое заблуждение - это считать дзэн чем-то вроде эдакой оригинальной психопрактики. Дзэн - это прежде всего буддизм: со всеми вытекающими отсюда последствиями :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Вообще же в корейском Сон (дзэн) практика рецитации мантр и поклонов называется Кидо и является одним из основных видов практики наравне с медитацией.


Кидо это ритрит, только вместо сидения поют 24 часа в сутки. Утренние и вечерние поклоны не делают, формального приема пищи нет. Только поют.

----------


## Дохо

> Кидо это ритрит, только вместо сидения поют 24 часа в сутки. Утренние и вечерние поклоны не делают, формального приема пищи нет. Только поют.


Возможно, в Кван Ум так и есть.
В Чогё несколько другая трактовка :Smilie: 
Но в данном случае, думаю, не суть важно :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

Ки До - вроде как, с корейского переводится как "путь энергии". А путь энергии может быть разным  :Smilie:  Есть разные формы Кидо-ретрита. К примеру, одна из форм кидо-ретрита, которую ввел в "Кван Ум" дзэн-мастер Сунг Сан:



> Kido - ретрит песнопений, который проводит учитель, знакомый с этой практикой. Продолжительность ретрита составляет обычно 2-3 дня. Эта форма практики дзэн появилась еще в Древнем Китае. Большое количество участников (от 30 до 40), громко поющих в сопровождении ударных инструментов, производят много шума, препятствующего возникновению мыслей. Расписание kido то же самое, что и расписание обычного ретрита, с той разницей, что в kido не соблюдается молчание, трапезы проводятся неформально, а песнопения не прерываются. ... Для kido понадобится много ударных инструментов: один-два больших барабана, моктаки, тамбурины, маленькие барабаны, треугольники, палочки, маленькие цимбалы и т.п. Инструмент должен быть у каждого...В конце периода, когда темп песнопения замедляется, положите инструменты на пол и просто пойте Куансеум Босаль, сложив руки в хапчанг. Каждая сессия завершается пением Сутры Сердца по-корейски.

----------


## Kleon

Не совсем понял. Периоды так же по 30 минут идут?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Не совсем понял. Периоды так же по 30 минут идут?


30 минут сидят и поют, 10 минут ходят и поют. Собственно, у нас в центре так и проходят 24часовые кидо-ретриты. Без ударных инструментов, за не имением надлежащей обстановки.

кстати, специальные ежедневные песнопения "Сутра тысячи рук и глаз", "Квансеум Босаль" тоже называются кидо-песнопения

----------


## Kleon

А что на ретрите поется?

----------


## Ho Shim

> А что на ретрите поется?


Квансеум Босаль, Квансеум Босаль, Квансеум Босаль ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

Кидо такая интересная практика, когда можно, так сказать, "наглядно" видеть результат




> Цель практики кидо -- показать участникам то, ради чего они работают. Сунг Сан Дэ Сон Са Ним сказал, что, если в течение семидневного ретрита YMJJ можно удержать чистый ум в течение нескольких минут, то во время Kido чистый ум можно удерживать минут десять.

----------


## Alexeiy

> Кидо такая интересная практика, когда можно, так сказать, "наглядно" видеть результат


Миш, а откуда цитаты? Интересно почитать.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Миш, а откуда цитаты? Интересно почитать.


Это "Зеркало Дхармы" - книга про организацию Школы, структуру дзэн-центров  и практики в Школе "Кван Ум", формы практики, церемоний, ретритов и пр. Как сказал дзэн-мастер Ву Бонг "Очень скучная книга. Но нужная"  :Smilie:

----------


## Secundus

> ...А дзэна там, конечно, хоть отбавляй, но до него ещё надо продраться скозь эти тяготы, для чего необходима достаточно серьёзная практика дома в комфортных условиях, а также не повредит хлебнуть лиха в какой-нибудь секции японского рукоприкладства типа Кёкусин, хотя это и необязательно...


наверное эти тяготы специальны ? и указывали на дзэн, были выражением дзэн ?

----------


## Тацумоку

> наверное эти тяготы специальны ? и указывали на дзэн, были выражением дзэн ?


Да, это выражение специальной традиционной японской методики обучения с помощью подзатыльников и палки, указывающей на то, что деваться тебе от дзэна некуда. )))

----------


## Secundus

> Да, это выражение специальной традиционной японской методики обучения с помощью подзатыльников и палки, указывающей на то, что деваться тебе от дзэна некуда. )))


или, скорее, разбить тщательно лелеямый учеником (несознательно) стеклянный сосуд "Я"

----------


## Тацумоку

> или, скорее, разбить тщательно лелеямый учеником (несознательно) стеклянный сосуд "Я"


ОК, пусть будет сосуд.

----------


## Aiker

> или, скорее, разбить тщательно лелеямый учеником (несознательно) стеклянный сосуд "Я"


Нет, это - чтобы бхикку не заснул.
Приветствую всех! 
Недавно что-то читал... пишет какой-то достаточно известный российский учёный о деятельности мозга и т.п. С огромным удивлением прочитал, что оказывается чисто физиологические движения языка (органа, который во рту), является основой для проявления мыслительной деятельности.
Причём он (автор) даёт как само собой разумеющееся такой пример - если защемить язык (зубами, достаточно сильно, но не больно), то думать становится невозможно.
Я попробовал... - да, действительно, мысли спонтанно приходящие, исчезают как мыльные пузыри.
Удивился, что нигде не читал об этом методе в практиках буддизма.

----------


## Кумо

Попробовал зажать двумя пальцами складку кожи на пузе - эффект ровно такой же, как и с языком)

----------


## Тацумоку

> Попробовал зажать двумя пальцами складку кожи на пузе - эффект ровно такой же, как и с языком)


Да, но при зажатом языке ещё и невозможно говорить... )))))))))))

----------


## Aiker

> Попробовал зажать двумя пальцами складку кожи на пузе - эффект ровно такой же, как и с языком)


Попробуйте про себя проговорить (не вслух) какие угодно фразы.
Как это сказать... - громко, но чтобы никто не слышал.
И Вы заметите, что язык двигается.
Когда мы думаем о чём-то (в автобусе, в метро, просто пешком), мы не замечаем, как каждая наша мысль сопровождается двиджением языка.
Это может быть практически незаметно, но если на этом сосредоточиться, то явно видно, что процесс мышления есть не только исключительно прерогатива серого вещества мозга, но всего организма в целом.
Если обобщить, то отсюда - дза-дзен.

----------


## Aiker

Спасибо, Дохо за мантру - "Ом абира хум кам субаха".  Я Вам передал спасибо по интерфейсу форума, но ещё раз не помешает. Спасибо.

----------


## Miao Da

> серого вещества мозга, но всего организма в целом.
> Если обобщить, то отсюда - дза-дзен.


Про то что не только серого это понятно, но как отсюда дза-дзен вышел не совсем. Поясните плз :Smilie:

----------


## Дохо

*to Aiker*
Спасибо за спасибо :Smilie: 
Только благодарить нужно не меня - а Вон Мён Сынима, увы, почившего...

------------------------------
Om abira hum kam subaha

----------


## Miao Da

Если кому нужно вот ещё мантры;

1. Короткая мантра: Om Gulu Lian Sheng SiDi Hum.

2. Длинная мантра: Om Ah Hum, GuLu Bei, AhHe SaSa MaHa, LianSheng, SiDi, Hum.


3. Мантра сотни слогов (Ваджра мантра): Om, BetZa SaDo SaMaYa, MaNu BaLaYa, BetZa SaDo DehNu BaDiZa, ZeJo Mi BaWa, SuDo KaYu Mi BaWa, SuPu KaYu Mi BaWa, AnNu LaDo Mi BaWa, SaErWa SidDi Mi BuLa YehZa, SaErWa GaErMa SuZa Mei, JiDaMu SiLiRen, GuLu Hum, HaHa HaHa He, BaGaWen, SaErWa DaTaGaTa, BetZa MaNe MenZa, BetJi BaWa, MaHa SaMaYa, SaDo Ah, Hum, Pei.

4. Мантра семи Будд, уничтожающая плохую карму:LiPo LiPo Di, QiouHe QiouHe Di, TuoLuoNi Di, NiHeLa Di, PiLiNi Di, MoHeJia Di, ZhenLingQian Di, SuHa.

5. Мантра Амито Фо (Будды Амитабхи): Om AMi Die Wa Seh

6. Лянь Хуа Шен Да Ши (Padmasambhava)

Om A Hum, BieZa GuLu BeiMa, ShiDi Hum, Shie.

7. Хуан Чхай Шен (жёлтая шамбала)

Om, ZhenBaLa, ChaLeng ChaNa Ye, SuHa.

8. Мо Ли Джи Тянь (Marichi Bodhisattva)

1. короткая: Om, MuoLi ZhiYu, Suha.

2. длинная: Namo SanManDuo MoTuoNan, Om, MuoLi ZhiYu, Suha.

9. Сюй Кун Цзан Пу Са (Usnishavijaya Bodhisattva)

NaMo, AJia SheJie PuoYe, Om, ALi, JiaMaLi, MuLi, SuHa.

10. Бу Дун Мин Ван (Vajra Acalanathah)

короткая: Namo SanManDo WaRiLa Han!

11. Гуан Ши Ин Пу Са (Avalokitesvara Bodhisattva)

1. Om Ma Ni Bei Mi Hum
2. Om Ma Ni Bei Mi Hum Shie

12. Мантра перерождения в Чистой Земле:

Namo Ahmi DuoPuoYe, DuoTa JiaDuo Ye, DuoDi YeTa, Ahmi LiDo PuoPi, Ahmi LiDo, ShiDan PuoPi, Ahmi LiDuo, PiJia LanDi, Ahmi LiDuo, PiJia LanDuo, JiaMiNi, JiaJia Na, ZhiDuo JiaLi, Suha.

13. Ди Цзан Ван Пу Са (Ksitigarbha Bodhisattva)

Om HaHaHa Wei SanMoYeh Suha.

14. Джун Ти Фо Му (Cundi Bodhisattva)

Om ZheLi ZhuLi ZhunTi Suha.

15. Мантра Ди Цзан Вана, уничтожающая плохую карму:

Om, BuoLoMo, NingTuoNing, SuHa.

16. Яо Ши Ван (Будда Врачеватель)

DieYaTa, Om, BieKa ZiYe, BieKa ZiYe, Maha Bieka ZiYe, LaZa ShaMo GaDeHei, Suha.

17. Мо Ли Джи Тянь мантра, избавляющая от неведения:

DanZhiTa, Yidi Midi, ZhiDi BiJiaNa, JieDi BoTuoChi, Suha.

18. Ай Жан Мин Ван (Vajra Ragaraja)

Om, MuoHe LaE, FuRiLa, SeNiSha, FuRiLa, SaDanFu, ReHung,WanHu.

19. Мантра сердца:

 Hung, ZhaZhi, HungRe.

----------


## Aiker

> Про то что не только серого это понятно, но как отсюда дза-дзен вышел не совсем. Поясните плз


Дзен - это вообще непонятно что (если я написал "дза" - это просто ошибка).
Хотя....
Тело - совершенно необходимая штука для дза-дзен. С другой стороны это просто инструмент, но инструмент необходимый.
Мозг работает исключительно с обратными связями, то есть получает сигналы из внешней среды с помощью различных органов чувств (6...7...8?) и соответственно принимает решения.
Не исключение и дза-дзен.  Это "настройка" на восприятие того, что мы понимаем под дзен, в конечном счёте - нирвана.
(Я так думаю) - если сидеть по-исламски, на коленях - это одно восприятие, если стоять, как молятся христиане - это другое...и т.д.
То есть чистая физиология организма (а она очень зависит от позы) имеет огромное влияние на духовное состояние.

----------


## Дохо

> ...Не исключение и дза-дзен.  Это "настройка" на восприятие того, что мы понимаем под дзен, в конечном счёте - нирвана.
> (Я так думаю) - если сидеть по-исламски, на коленях - это одно восприятие, если стоять, как молятся христиане - это другое...и т.д.
> То есть чистая физиология организма (а она очень зависит от позы) имеет огромное влияние на духовное состояние.


Т.е. следуя Вашей логике, дзадзэн в позиции сейдза (на коленях) - это уже и не дзадзэн, а намаз? :Wink:  :Smilie: 
Да уж, повеселили однако - спасибо!!! :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Нет, это - чтобы бхикку не заснул.
> Приветствую всех! 
> Недавно что-то читал... пишет какой-то достаточно известный российский учёный о деятельности мозга и т.п. С огромным удивлением прочитал, что оказывается чисто физиологические движения языка (органа, который во рту), является основой для проявления мыслительной деятельности.
> Причём он (автор) даёт как само собой разумеющееся такой пример - если защемить язык (зубами, достаточно сильно, но не больно), то думать становится невозможно.
> Я попробовал... - да, действительно, мысли спонтанно приходящие, исчезают как мыльные пузыри.
> Удивился, что нигде не читал об этом методе в практиках буддизма.


Не знаю как в дзэн конкретно... но по идее даются наставления, как держать язык и вообще тело - прямой позвоночник, глаза прикрыты без напряжения и т.д. и т.п. Ну и о том, что правильная посадка это вообще основа всей сидячей медитации, по-моему везде говорится. Может стоит меньше читать, а больше наставлений получать у Учителей или практиков опытных хотя бы? не понятно чему тут удивляться.

PS: вы когда язык защемляете думаете о том, что не думаете?

----------


## Kleon

Язык прижимается к нёбу, это кстати одна из мудр йоги. Вообще дзадзен это поза ума, и по своей сути её фарватер. Это тоже определенная мудра. Так её называют и сами йогины. Возможно от того Доген так сильно акцентировал внимание на позе.

----------


## Aiker

> Не знаю как в дзэн конкретно... но по идее даются наставления, как держать язык и вообще тело - прямой позвоночник, глаза прикрыты без напряжения и т.д. и т.п. Ну и о том, что правильная посадка это вообще основа всей сидячей медитации, по-моему везде говорится. Может стоит меньше читать, а больше наставлений получать у Учителей или практиков опытных хотя бы? не понятно чему тут удивляться.
> 
> PS: вы когда язык защемляете думаете о том, что не думаете?


... Да, если честно - думаю о том, что не думаю. Конечно, это не метод, а просто одна из возможностей. 
По поводу правильной посадки готов с Вами поспорить. Дело в том, что я читал (или изучал) Дао дэ цзин, и там есть множество различных поз,
которые не менее обоснованы, чем дза-дзен.
А в принципе, (это из  авторов дзен-буддизма 14-15 века (Вы наверняка тоже читали))  в переложении, разумеется на английский, что сидячий дза-дзен подобен...... в общем сплошной гемморой. 
Я полагаю, что настоящий дзен не должен бать привязан ни к каким обрядам. традициям буддизма и т. д.
Дза-дзен - одна из медодик достижения самадхи, согласитесь.

http://board.buddhist.ru/images/icons/icon7.gif

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я полагаю, что настоящий дзен не должен бать привязан ни к каким обрядам. традициям буддизма и т. д.


Дзен и есть название совершенно конкретных традиций буддизма, которые включают в себя определенные обряды, правила, положения, наставления, руководства, указания и т.п.

Что еще более настоящего Вы хотите найти?

А относительно того, что дзадзен это "одна из методик достижения самадхи" - да. Согласиться с Вами? Нет. Вам нужно согласие или правильное руководство в практике?

Если Вы хотите просто поговорить "за дзен" - это одно. Если Вы хотите выразить свое понимание, и проверить, правильное ли оно, то Ваше понимание - неправильное, оно не имеет основы и опоры, Вы ищете опору этому пониманию в мнениях.
Но это состояние сомнений является мотивацией к продолжению и углублению практики. Если соглашаться со словами и мыслями - мотивация рассеивается.

Дзен это традиции глубокой и порой запредельно концентрированной практики.
Минимальные наставления, максимальное сосредоточение. Лишние разговоры только способствуют рассеиванию сосредоточения. Понимание выражается точным и своевременным действием, даже если это действие - речь. Правильная речь

----------


## Ho Shim

> Я полагаю, что настоящий дзен не должен бать привязан ни к каким обрядам. традициям буддизма и т. д.


Пожалуй. Так же как не должен быть привязан и к _отсутствию_ обрядов и традиций  :Wink: 




> Дза-дзен - одна из медодик достижения самадхи, согласитесь.


Вы это точно знаете?  :Wink:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я полагаю, что настоящий дзен не должен бать привязан ни к каким обрядам. традициям буддизма и т. д.


 Полагать, что-то стоящее про дзен, имеет право только полностью его реализовавший. Вы уже там?

----------


## Kleon

> Если кому нужно вот ещё мантры;
> 
> 1. Короткая мантра: Om Gulu Lian Sheng SiDi Hum.
> 
> 2. Длинная мантра: Om Ah Hum, GuLu Bei, AhHe SaSa MaHa, LianSheng, SiDi, Hum.
> 
> 
> 3. Мантра сотни слогов (Ваджра мантра): Om, BetZa SaDo SaMaYa, MaNu BaLaYa, BetZa SaDo DehNu BaDiZa, ZeJo Mi BaWa, SuDo KaYu Mi BaWa, SuPu KaYu Mi BaWa, AnNu LaDo Mi BaWa, SaErWa SidDi Mi BuLa YehZa, SaErWa GaErMa SuZa Mei, JiDaMu SiLiRen, GuLu Hum, HaHa HaHa He, BaGaWen, SaErWa DaTaGaTa, BetZa MaNe MenZa, BetJi BaWa, MaHa SaMaYa, SaDo Ah, Hum, Pei.
> 
> ...


Нет ли у кого из уважаемых этих мантр на санскрите?

----------


## Aiker

> Полагать, что-то стоящее про дзен, имеет право только полностью его реализовавший. Вы уже там?


Конечно нет. Я где-то понимаю его смысл (достаточно много читал и думал),
но не имею практики - никакой.
Ещё считаю, что дзен каждый понимает и реализует по-своему, другое дело, насколько внимательно и серьёзно подходит человек к этой реализации.
Если действительно искренне желает понять, что это такое, практикует, размышляет и т.д. - такой человек имеет право рассуждать о дзен-е.
Пусть его тезисы слабы, не очень подкреплены цитатами мастеров и знаниями истории дзен-буддизма, тем не менее.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Aiker, сколько миллионов лет нужно, чтобы перейти от слов к делу. Практика,практика,практика.

----------


## Dondhup

> Конечно нет. Я где-то понимаю его смысл (достаточно много читал и думал),
> но не имею практики - никакой.
> Ещё считаю, что дзен каждый понимает и реализует по-своему, другое дело, насколько внимательно и серьёзно подходит человек к этой реализации.
> Если действительно искренне желает понять, что это такое, практикует, размышляет и т.д. - такой человек имеет право рассуждать о дзен-е.
> Пусть его тезисы слабы, не очень подкреплены цитатами мастеров и знаниями истории дзен-буддизма, тем не менее.



Первый шаг в практике дзэн - убедиться во вредности фраз - "я считаю", "я имею право рассуждать" и т.п. 

Начал "считать" - бам палкой, "рассуждать и иметь право" - еще раз.
Гордыня - это аффект, с ней нужно бороться  :Smilie: 

Сначала надо научиться стоять - для этого и существуют школы - сото, чоге, и ходить, а потом уже "рассуждать" о дзэн  :Smilie: 
Принципиальной разницы межу школами линии Махаяны будь то дзэн или гелуг или ньингма нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Kleon

Это Ваше мнение?

----------


## Dondhup

Какое конкретно?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Конечно нет. Я где-то понимаю его смысл (достаточно много читал и думал),
> но не имею практики - никакой.


Можно много читать и думать о вкусе пирожка с капустой... ток пирожок существует, для того чтобы его ели, а не думали и читали про него.

----------


## Kleon

Пост номер 170

----------


## Ho Shim

> Конечно нет. Я где-то понимаю его смысл (достаточно много читал и думал), но не имею практики - никакой.
> Ещё считаю, что дзен каждый понимает и реализует по-своему, другое дело, насколько внимательно и серьёзно подходит человек к этой реализации.
> Если действительно искренне желает понять, что это такое, практикует, размышляет и т.д. - такой человек имеет право рассуждать о дзен-е.
> Пусть его тезисы слабы, не очень подкреплены цитатами мастеров и знаниями истории дзен-буддизма, тем не менее.


В дзэн важно не знание цитат мастеров и истории дзэн-буддизма, а ваши собственные слова. То, что дзэн каждый понимает по своему, это точно! Столько всякого уже написано и наговорено о дзэн. И реализуют бывает по разному... Поэтому так необходим добрый наставник учитель, с которым можно сверить дорогу  :Smilie:

----------


## Aiker

> В дзэн важно не знание цитат мастеров и истории дзэн-буддизма, а ваши собственные слова. То, что дзэн каждый понимает по своему, это точно! Столько всякого уже написано и наговорено о дзэн. И реализуют бывает по разному... Поэтому так необходим добрый наставник учитель, с которым можно сверить дорогу


По поводу "я считаю, я полагаю, я думаю" ( от Dondhupи) так далее - виноват. Действительно неприятно.
Однако, кто был учителем  Будды? Брахманы наверно.
Возможно, он прошёл практику всех индуистских религий, но стал Буддой.
А почему?
Потому что посчитал, что его наставники, мудрейшие из мудрейших, уважаемые гуру, чего-то всё же не понимают. А он  - понимает.
И создал Буддизм.
Я считаю (блин.. опять эта фраза), что путь дзен-буддиста - это путь мальчика в семье.
Когда он растёт от 1 до 10-12 лет, всё нормально. Он слушается родителей, мама-папа - его главные авторитеты. Но когда начинается половое созревание (15-....20 лет), всё очень круто меняется.
Таким же был Будда. Он духовно созрел в 30 (?) лет под деревом бодхи, отказавшись от своих воспитателей.

----------


## Kleon

И что?

----------


## Won Soeng

Aiker, Вы начали  уверенно, но скатились к сомнениям. Ваш центр неустойчив и может быть легко опрокинут. Когда Вы практикуете, Ваш центр становится устойчивым и ясным.
Не пытайтесь моделировать, просто практикуйте созерцание спонтанных движений ума в то время когда Вы устремлены к покою.

----------


## Dondhup

Однако, кто был учителем Будды? Брахманы наверно.
----------------
Будда Шакьямуни практиковал Учение Будд прошлого.

Будда Шакьямуни не достиг просветления за одну жизнь, он практиковал много жизней.
Вы хотя бы джатаки почитайте.

----------


## Inbongo

> По поводу "я считаю, я полагаю, я думаю" ( от Dondhupи) так далее - виноват. Действительно неприятно.
> Однако, кто был учителем  Будды? Брахманы наверно.
> Возможно, он прошёл практику всех индуистских религий, но стал Буддой.
> А почему?
> Потому что посчитал, что его наставники, мудрейшие из мудрейших, уважаемые гуру, чего-то всё же не понимают. А он  - понимает.
> И создал Буддизм.
> Я считаю (блин.. опять эта фраза), что путь дзен-буддиста - это путь мальчика в семье.
> Когда он растёт от 1 до 10-12 лет, всё нормально. Он слушается родителей, мама-папа - его главные авторитеты. Но когда начинается половое созревание (15-....20 лет), всё очень круто меняется.
> Таким же был Будда. Он духовно созрел в 30 (?) лет под деревом бодхи, отказавшись от своих воспитателей.


Будда ничего не создавал, он дал учение об освобождении, а люди уже создали Буддизм. Учителем Будды, было бесконечное сострадание ко всем живым существам.

----------


## Won Soeng

Я очень часто объясняю Учение Будды вот так.



> В буддизме Махаяны говорится, что форма это пустота, а пустота это форма. 
> Что это значит? Это значит, что фантазии в воображении в точности таковы же, как результаты работы восприятия. И те и другие образы подобны между собой и имеют единую природу. 
> Как тогда различить реальность от фантазии? 
> 
> Много философов над этим размышляли во все века. Много йогов тренировали свою способность не привносить в действительность собственных фантазий. 
> 
> Но буддизм не совсем об этом. Будда сказал: вся жизнь пронизана страданиями и мучениями. 
> 
> Люди страдают, когда сталкиваются с неприятным. Люди страдают, когда расстаются с приятным. Люди страдают просто потому, что восприятие приятного и неприятного изменчиво, непостоянно. 
> ...


Как ни странно, но к Учению Шраваков нередко распространено презрительное, брезгливое отношение, и встречаются люди, давно практикующие Буддизм, но не осознающие основной мотивации и главного направления. Более того, встречаются даже достаточно глубокие практики, прямо отвергающие эти основополагающие принципы.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

в высших колесницах другие основополагающие принципы. Дело в том что они не противоречат низшим, так что повода отрицать низшие нет никакого.

----------


## Aiker

> в высших колесницах другие основополагающие принципы. Дело в том что они не противоречат низшим, так что повода отрицать низшие нет никакого.


"так что повода отрицать низшие нет никакого".

Это верно. Отрицать чего бы то ни было не следует, ибо это не соответствует как минимум духу дзен, и зачем это вообще надо?
_______________________________________________________

Вам спасибо за спорный и интересный пост. Вы меня продвинули - завтра же перечитаю Махамудру и Палийский канон. А то уже всё забыл..  :Smilie:

----------


## Aiker

> Я очень часто объясняю Учение Будды вот так.
> 
> Как ни странно, но к Учению Шраваков нередко распространено презрительное, брезгливое отношение,........


Учение Будды Шакьямуни - основа всего буддизма. 
Что абсолютно бесспорно, корни буддизма в Индии, а именно в культе (религии) Брахмы и Вишну. 
Мало ли чего достиг Будда Шакьямуни! Просто так получилось, что принц был очень обаятельным и контактным человеком. Как и Иисус Христос, например.
Недаром он сам говорил в конце жизни, что самым лучшим ответом на любой вопрос  является молчание.
Будда понял, что всё - безполезно. Нет ответов на вопросы.
И сказал наверно про себя такую же фразу, как его коллега Сократ (жили эти ребята примерно в одно время, только в разных местах) - "я знаю, что ни хрена не знаю"!
Я в полной мере солидарен с Сократом (думал ли так Будда, мы не знаем), и на том стою.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> "так что повода отрицать низшие нет никакого".
> 
> Это верно. Отрицать чего бы то ни было не следует, ибо это не соответствует как минимум духу дзен, и зачем это вообще надо?
> _______________________________________________________
> 
> Вам спасибо за спорный и интересный пост. Вы меня продвинули - завтра же перечитаю Махамудру и Палийский канон. А то уже всё забыл..



Отрицать здесь в плане отвергать... Если мы идем каким-то путем и хотим придти к цели, всё что этому пути не соответствует должно быть отвергнуто. иначе цель не будет достигнута.

----------


## Dondhup

> Будда ничего не создавал, он дал учение об освобождении, а люди уже создали Буддизм. Учителем Будды, было бесконечное сострадание ко всем живым существам.


Буддизм - это Учение Будды. Поэтому источник буддизма - Будды Трех времен  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

"Учение Будды Шакьямуни - основа всего буддизма. 
Что абсолютно бесспорно, корни буддизма в Индии, а именно в культе (религии) Брахмы и Вишну. "

Для кого беспорно? 
Будда Шакьямуни практиковал Учение Будд прошлого. Об этом неоднократно говорили реализованные тибетские Учителя.

С точки зрения Махяаны Будда Шакьмуни достиг просветления в прошлой жизни а царевич Гаутама - это нирманакая. Он проявил ее чтобы показать уход в нирвану. Обучение у индуисских Учителей показало что методы шенне сами по себе не ведут к Освобождению.

----------


## Aiker

:Smilie:

----------


## Юн Синь

:Smilie:

----------

